# [PORTAGE] No funciona Portage no puedo instalar nada(SOLVED)

## ZaPa

Hola a todos.

Estube emergiendo vlc cuando salto la luz, y se apago el ordenador. Al encender el ordenador intenté reemerger de nuevo vlc y no puedo, no puedo emerger nada, ni siquiera darle un simple "emerge", siempre me tira este error:

```

!!! Invalid token (not "=") ""

Traceback (most recent call last):

 File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 4049, in <module>

   emerge_main()

 File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3768, in emerge_main

  settings, trees, mtimedb = load_emerge_config()

 File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 3679, in load_emerge_config

    trees = portage.create_trees(trees=trees, **kwargs)

 File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 1065, in __init__

   os.path.join(target_root,"etc","profile.env"))

File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_util.py", line 283, in getconfig

   raise portage_exception.ParseError(str(e)+" in "+mycfg)

portage_exception.ParseError: "ParseError: Invalid token (not '='): /etc/profile.env: line 11 in /etc/profile.env"

```

He seguido varios textos para intentar reparar esto:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-559128-highlight-portage+funciona.html

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/doc/manually-fixing-portage.xml

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-518258-highlight-retval+spawnebuild+actionmap+mydo+dep+actionmap+mysettings+debug+alwaysdep+alwaysdep+logfile+logfile.html

Alguna idea? alguien que le haya pasado algo similar?

Saludos y muchas gracias.

Espero respuestas.Last edited by ZaPa on Tue Oct 16, 2007 2:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Arranca desde algun livecd, baja la ultima instantanea de portage y descomprimila con tar -jxvf portage* -C /donde_hayas_montado_tu_directorio_raiz/usr

Parecería que le faltan archivos a portage para funcionar.

Salud!

----------

## achaw

Fijate en el error las ultimas lineas dicen algo importante...estuviste tocando el /etc/profile ultimamente?

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

Si hay algún problema con el fichero /etc/profile.env (que parece ser el caso), debería resolverse al hacer "env-update". Dicho fichero se regenera al ejecutar ese comando.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo a todos y muchisimas gracias por su interés y gracías por su ayuda.

Veamos, inodoro_pereyra, lo que tu me has dicho que haga es lo que me dice en esta guía,¿cierto?:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/doc/manually-fixing-portage.xml

Y bueno, he probado también a hacer env-update como dice i92guboj

 y al hacer un env-update o revdep-rebuild da el mismo error que al ejecutar portage.

Esto me a pasado al parecer porqué se fué la luz cuando estaba trabajando el portage y mi laptop (que no tenia puesta la bateria) se apago, estaba emergiendo vlc ya qué el xorg despues de actualizarlo tampoco me arrancaba  :Sad:  .

¿Alguna idea?

Muchisimas gracias de verdad a todos.

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola de nuevo a todos y muchisimas gracias por su interés y gracías por su ayuda.
> 
> Veamos, inodoro_pereyra, lo que tu me has dicho que haga es lo que me dice en esta guía,¿cierto?:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/doc/manually-fixing-portage.xml
> ...

 

Entonces tus scripts de emerge están realmente rotos. ¿Has probado a completar esa guía para recuperar la funcionalidad de portage? Si no funciona, dinos los pasos que has seguido y que es lo que falla y como. Esa guía debería funcionar, por roto que esté tu sistema.

----------

## ZaPa

Lo que he hecho a sido:

1. Bajar el portage comprimido

2. Descomprimirlo en /usr/

3. Eliminar mi carpeta portage de /usr/

4. Renombrar el tarball descomprimido por portage

5. Crear el enlace simbolico

Me sigue mostrando el mismo error  :Sad: 

Espero respuestas.

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Lo que he hecho a sido:
> 
> 1. Bajar el portage comprimido
> 
> 2. Descomprimirlo en /usr/
> ...

 

No es /usr/portage lo que está mal. Sino emerge y/o python, es decir, los programas que manejan portage.

Haz caso a lo que te dicen, y sigue la guía, por favor.

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/doc/manually-fixing-portage.xml

Tan solo tienes que coger los comandos en los recuadros, copiarlos, y pegarlos en un terminal. Y pon atención a que todos se completen con éxito y no haya errores.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo y muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda.

Veamos, yo al hacerlo esta mañana he seguido la guía paso a paso, y al ver que no funcionaba, pues lo que he hecho es cargarme toda la carpeta entera de /usr/portage (pense que esto podia ayudar pero ahora veo que no tenia nada que ver).La guia basicamente hace los pasos que yo he describido anteriormente:

1. Bajar el portage comprimido 

2. Descomprimirlo en /usr/ 

3. Cojer la carpeta bin y pym y llevarlas a /usr/lib/portage y crear el enlace simbolico.

Pero al hacer todo esto sigue sin funcioar, sigue apareciendo el mismo dichoso error.

¿Alguna idea?

Muchisimas gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola de nuevo y muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda.
> 
> Veamos, yo al hacerlo esta mañana he seguido la guía paso a paso, y al ver que no funcionaba, pues lo que he hecho es cargarme toda la carpeta entera de /usr/portage (pense que esto podia ayudar pero ahora veo que no tenia nada que ver).La guia basicamente hace los pasos que yo he describido anteriormente:
> 
> 1. Bajar el portage comprimido 
> ...

 

Ok.

Pega el contenido de /etc/profile.env aquí, a ver si hay algo extraño en ese fichero.

Otra cosa que también podrías hacer es arrancar en un livecd y usar fsck para comprobar todas tus particiones (en especial aquella que contenga a /usr).

----------

## gringo

mv /etc/profile.env /etc/profile.env.bak && env-update

con eso debería estar. Sino, déjanos ver el contenido del archivo, si ves las líneas en plan export export blablabla, ese es el problema, sólo debe haber un export  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo y gracias por sus respuestas.

Gringo, ya se ha solucionado. Que es lo que pasaba? que problema habia?

Muchisimas gracias por su ayuda a todos de verdad 1000 gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

Ese archivo estaba corrupto e impedía la inicialización correcta de portage. Seguramente el archivo estaba corrupto de forma bastante seria, porque de cualquier otro modo, env-update habría debido regenerarlo cuando te dije que lo ejecutaras más arriba. De cualquier modo, solucionado está  :Smile: 

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo, pero, de todas formas lo unico que se ha hecho es renombrar el fichero:

mv /etc/profile.env /etc/profile.env.bak

Se ha renombrado el fichero profile.env por profile.env.bak y despues se ha hecho un env-update y ya ha funcionado!.

Con renombrar el fichero ya funciona?

O lo que he hecho es renombrarlo para que el sistema no lo detecte y con env-update lo vuelva a generar?

Muchisimas gracias a todos de este foro por su ayuda de verdad 1000 gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> O lo que he hecho es renombrarlo para que el sistema no lo detecte y con env-update lo vuelva a generar?
> 
> 

 

Exacto.

Normalmente env-update debería haberlo regenerado antes igualmente. Pero por algún motivo, cualquiera que fuera el problema que tenía dicho archivo, no permitía que env-update lo abriese correctamente, y fallaba. Al quitarlo de en medio, hemos forzado a env-update a crear uno nuevo desde cero, sin fijarse si el antiguo se podía abrir correctamente o no.

Lo que has presenciado, bajo mi punto de vista, podría llamarse con todas las letras un bug en env-update. Quizás vendría bien que le añadieran un flag --force, como a modules-update  :Wink: 

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo.

A que te refieres con lo del flag --force? donde tengo que añadir ese flag?

Sigo sin poder emerger nada, posiblemente por mi GRAN error de cargarme la carpeta /usr/portage; al intentar emerger cualquier paquete me muestra este mensaje:

```

 ---'profiles/arch.list' is empty or not available. Empty portage tree?

 --- 'profiles/updates' is empty or not available. Empty portage tree?

 --- 'profiles/arch.list' is empty or not available. Empty portage tree?

!!! ARCH is not set... Are you missing the '/etc/make.profile' symlink?

!!! Is the symlink correct? Is your portage tree complete?

```

Entiendo más o menos el mensaje, al parecer intenta buscar en /usr/portage/profiles/arch.list dicho archivo, pero como me carge yo esa carpeta pues no la encuentra... y más abajo dice que ARCH no esta declarado en /etc/make.conf.

Más o menos el mensaje quiere decir eso creo yo.. corregirme si me equivoco.

Como puedo solucionar esto? pensaba hacer un emerge portage para reestablecer el portage.

Edito: estoy intentando reestablecer ese fichero de /usr/portage/profiles/arch.list, he seguido esta guia:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/MAN_portage

Despues de crear ese archivo, en su contenido he escribo x86 (mi arquitectura) como dice en el manual, y ahora siolo me pide los ficheros /etc/make.profile y el mensajito de ARCH is not set....

Esto como lo puedo solucionar?

Saludos.

Muchisimas gracías.

Espero respuestas.

----------

## i92guboj

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola de nuevo.
> 
> A que te refieres con lo del flag --force? donde tengo que añadir ese flag?
> 
> 

 

No hagas caso de eso, ha sido una comparación que he hecho con otro comando, y no viene al caso.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sigo sin poder emerger nada, posiblemente por mi GRAN error de cargarme la carpeta /usr/portage; al intentar emerger cualquier paquete me muestra este mensaje:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Primero necesitas hacer un emerge --sync para volver a descargar todo el árbol de portage. Así se regenerará la carpeta /usr/portage y todo lo que contenía.

Una vez que termine el sync, todos los ficheros de tu profile deberían estar en su sitio, y podrás hacer "emerge portage" para terminar de reparar portage completamente. Si no surge nada más.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo, sigo sin poder emerger nada.

He hecho un emerge --sync y parece que ha actualizaod algo pero sige sin funcionar, al hacer un emerge portage, me suelta esto:

```

!!! /etc/make.profile is not a symlink and will probably prevent most merges.

!!!! It should point into a profile within /usr/portage/profiles/

!!!! (You can safely ignore this message when syncing. It's harmless.)

!!! /etc/make.profile is not a symlink and will probably prevent most merges.

!!!! It should point into a profile within /usr/portage/profiles/

!!!! (You can safely ignore this message when syncing. It's harmless.)

!!! ARCH is not set... Are you missing the '/etc/make.profile' symlink?

!!! Is the symlink correct? Is your portage tree complete? 

```

¿Alguna idea?

Saludos

----------

## achaw

Zapa, sinceramente...Alguna vez lees los errores? Porque esta mas que claro. Propongo que dejemos que lo solucione solo, ya que la respuesta a este ultimo error se soluciona mas que facilmente leyendo el handbook.

Saludos

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo y muchisimas gracias por su respuesta.

El problema es qué, en /usr/portage/ no tengo creado el directorio 'profiles', tengo que crearlo?

Y ya revisé el handbook y lo que dice de los perfiles en el archivo make.profile, que debe contener ese archivo?, según dice el handbook es un enlace hacia un perfil, pero cual seria el contenido de ese archivo?

Muchas gracías.

Espero respuestas.

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola de nuevo y muchisimas gracias por su respuesta.
> 
> El problema es qué, en /usr/portage/ no tengo creado el directorio 'profiles', tengo que crearlo?
> 
> Y ya revisé el handbook y lo que dice de los perfiles en el archivo make.profile, que debe contener ese archivo?, según dice el handbook es un enlace hacia un perfil, pero cual seria el contenido de ese archivo?
> ...

 

El directorio profiles es parte de portage. Por tanto, debería regenerarse igual que todo portage al hacer emerge --sync.

Si emerge --sync no funciona, borra /usr/portage completamente. Descarga un snapshot de portage reciente, y descomprímelo en /usr/. Eso pondrá un portage válido completo en /usr/portage,, incluyendo los perfiles.

http://gentoo.osuosl.org/snapshots/portage-latest.tar.bz2

----------

## jbcjorge

Ya te diste una vuelta por los foros en inglés???

A mi me pasó algo similar, sólo que fue por una tontería mía (que no vale la pena recordar  :Very Happy: )

Y aunque no recuerdo exáctamente cuál fue la solución, sé que se trata de los scripts de portage, que tienes que eliminar a mano algunas cosas y "reinstalar" partes de algún snapshot de portage...

Espero encontrar pronto el post, pero te aconsejo que te des la vulta por los foros de inglés.

Suerte!!!

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo y muchisimas gracías por su respuesta.

He bajado el archivo: 

http://gentoo.osuosl.org/snapshots/portage-latest.tar.bz2

Y lo he descomprimido en /usr/ (antes he elimnado el anterior /usr/portage)

Y He hecho un emerge --sync, al hacer un emerge --sync me ha aparecido este mensaje seguido

de varios warnings. Y bueno, minutos más tarde me aparece el error:

```

!!! /etc/make.profile is not a symlink and will probably prevent most merges. 

!!!! It should point into a profile within /usr/portage/profiles/ 

!!!! (You can safely ignore this message when syncing. It's harmless.) 

!!! /etc/make.profile is not a symlink and will probably prevent most merges. 

!!!! It should point into a profile within /usr/portage/profiles/ 

!!!! (You can safely ignore this message when syncing. It's harmless.) 

```

Y al intentar hacer un emerge portage, me aparece este error:

```

!!! /etc/make.profile is not a symlink and will probably prevent most merges. 

!!!! It should point into a profile within /usr/portage/profiles/ 

!!!! (You can safely ignore this message when syncing. It's harmless.) 

!!! /etc/make.profile is not a symlink and will probably prevent most merges. 

!!!! It should point into a profile within /usr/portage/profiles/ 

!!!! (You can safely ignore this message when syncing. It's harmless.) 

!!! ARCH is not set... Are you missing the '/etc/make.profile' symlink? 

!!! Is the symlink correct? Is your portage tree complete? 

```

He comprobado si la carpeta /usr/portage/profiles ha sido creada con todos los archivos dentro

y si que ha sido creada, no comprendo porqué ahún me sige pidiendo cosas.... 

¿Alguna idea?

Saludos.

Espero respuestas.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Are you missing the '/etc/make.profile' symlink?

 

que quiere decir básicamente: existe el enlace /etc/make.profile ? 

Si no sabes de que va esto, revisa la salida de un eselect profile list y la documentación al respecto.

saluetes

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo.

Bueno, esto al parecer lo tengo "medio" solucionado.

He tenido que hacer lo siguiente:

1. Borrar la carpeta /usr/portage

2. Bajar  el último snapshot de portage y descompirmirlo en /usr/.

3. El error que me daba era porqué no tenia un perfil de portage creado, he creado el enlace simbólico:

```

ln -snf /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1/ /etc/make.profile

```

El ordenador donde tengo gentoo es un portatil con un procesador mobile (intel centrino) esta bien creado el perfil? es el perfil adecuado para mi laptop?

4. Y ahora al intentar emerger portage o cualquier cosa o hacer un emerge --sync me muestra otro error:

```

-Traceback (most recent call last):

 File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6562, in <module>

  retval = emerge_main()

 File "/usr/bin/emerge" line 6556, in emerge_main

   myopts, myaction, myfile, spinner)

 File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 5858, in action_build

 mydepgraph = depgraph(settings, trees, myopts, myparams, spinner)

 File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1131, in __init__

  vardb.aux_get(pkg,self-mydbapi_keys))))

 File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 905, in aux_get_wrapper

 self._portdb.aux_get(pkg,self._portdb_keys))))

 File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6283, in aux_get

  try:        del self.auxdb[mylocation]mycpv]

File "/usr/lib/porgage/pym/cache/&template.py", line 82, in __delitem raise cache_errors.CacheCorruption(cpv,e)

cache.cache_errors.CacheCorruption: www-misc/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r2 is corrupt: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage/www-misc/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r2'

```

¿Que puedo hacer?

¿Alguna idea?

Muchas gracias. 

Saludos.

----------

## gringo

lo primero, no andes instalando portage a mano cada dos por tres a menos que de verdad no tengas otra solución, porque tarde o temprano algo se romperá y habrá problemas inesperados. Además, lo primero que debes hacer una vez que portage funcione de nuevo, es reinstalar portage antes de hacer nada mas y revisar con un etc-update que todos los archivos de configuración están en su sitio.

 *Quote:*   

> cache.cache_errors.CacheCorruption: www-misc/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r2 is corrupt: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage/www-misc/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r2' 

 

yo diría que esa cache tá jodía ( o no tiene los permisos adecuados). Puedes probar con borrar simplemente esta entrada y despues ejecutando emerge --metadata o si no con generar una nueva :

mv /var/cache/edb/dep /var/cache/edb/dep1 ( hacemos una copia)

emerge --metadata ( la regeneramos)

saluetes

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo y muchisimas gracias por sus respuestas.

Gringo, con lo que tu me has indicado se ha solucionado, y ya pude emerger xorg-server y demas cosas.

Instale y actualice varios programitas y demas, pero me he dado cuenta que kde-base/kdemultimedia y el navegador web konqueror no funciona....

Y si yo intento emerger de nuevo konqueror, todo funciona bien hasta que se dispone a desinstalar la version de konqueror que tengo instalada, y muestra este error:

```

 kde-base/konqueror

    selected: 3.5.7-r3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1

>>> Unmerging kde-base/konqueror-3.5.7-r3...

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6474, in <module>

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 6454, in emerge_main

    mtimedb["ldpath"]):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 4302, in unmerge

    vartree=vartree, ldpath_mtimes=ldpath_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 4273, in unmerge

    ldpath_mtimes=ldpath_mtimes)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 7298, in unmerge

    retval = self._security_check([self] + others_in_slot)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 7624, in _security_check

    s = os.lstat(path)

OSError: [Errno 5] Input/output error: '/usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/konqueror.so'

```

Alguien sabe que puede ocurrir?

Saludos.

Muchisimas gracias.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> OSError: [Errno 5] Input/output error: '/usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/konqueror.so'

 

los errores I/O normalmente se deben a un fallo del sistema de archivos ( en el mejor de los casos, puede ser algo de hardware tb.). 

Haz primero un chequeo con esto p.ej.:

```
shutdown -Fr now
```

esto reinicia el sistema inmediatamente y fuerza una comprobación del sistema de archivos en la carga.

saluetes

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo.

Muchisimas gracias gringo, el problema ha sido resuelto, al parecer tenia varios errores en el sistema de ficheros y fsck se ha puesto a reparar ahi perfectamente, y han sido reparados.

Muchisimas gracias de verdad por ayudarme todos a ir aumentando conocimientos.

1000 gracias.

Saludos.

----------

